# Infinity PFR Center Channel



## srsmith (Aug 13, 2007)

I have an aging (gracefully I hope) Infinity P-FR Left, Right and Center set up as part of my home theater. The center channel uses (2) 5 1/4" Mid range drivers, one of which has developed a very annoying buzz or rattle when certain lower frequencies are played. I've inspected the driver and the foam surrounding the speaker cone appears to be intact. So I'm thinking it might be that the voice coil is developing some sort of problem.

The mid range speaker model number is 902-7346. I 've checked with Infinity and they no longer manufacture that particular unit. So, I am thinking about options:

1. Find an equivalent speaker and replace both speakers in the center channel. But, I can not find the exact specs on the Infinity driver. Any advice out there?

2. Buy an new center channel speaker, but need some suggestions as to what might be compatible with the L & R speakers :scratch:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Which option did you end up choosing Smitty?


----------

